# Heat Press Koozies. Help Please.



## MirageImaging (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

I am trying to press koozies, the collapsible foam kind, for the first time. I am using Siser Easyweed film and a Digital Combo Heat Press. After pressing the koozie, the cushion in it becomes really flat and fits a can loosely. Is there anyway to bring the "fluff" back into the koozies?

Thank you for any information or tips you are willing to share.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

MirageImaging said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am trying to press koozies, the collapsible foam kind, for the first time. I am using Siser Easyweed film and a Digital Combo Heat Press. After pressing the koozie, the cushion in it becomes really flat and fits a can loosely. Is there anyway to bring the "fluff" back into the koozies?
> 
> Thank you for any information or tips you are willing to share.


I don't recall the heat setting for Easyweed. It may be too hot for the koozie. While it may be the proper material for the cloth on the outside it might be melting the foam just enough to condense but not necessarily enough to burn up on your platen. I am not 100% sure that is what is happening but you may want to check the temperature limitations for the foam.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The way I press Koozies is I set the temp to 320F, Between Low and medium pressure for 6 seconds. I also insert a high temp rubbery material that is made of silicon to keep the foam from compressing. It compresses some but the foam bounce back. You can try a mouse pad that has cloth instead of plastic over it. Fold it foam side in then cut to size to fit the Koozie. Don't fold it foam side out or it can potentially stick to the koozie foam. Again press betwwen low and medium pressure. Use temp at 320F and 6seconds dwell. Koozie is not going to be washed like shirt. So you don't have to follow the setting of EasyWeed for shirt.


----------

